# Dooly county



## Tommy12 (Aug 8, 2005)

I have 375 acres in Dooly county.This is part of Redhawk plantation. There is some very big bucks in this area.There is also a lot of hogs. The 375 acres is split into  2 tracts,one is 125 and the other is 250.I need about four or five more members. The dues will be $600 if I get five or $750 if I get four. There is a camp site with power and water,but it is a additional $100 per camper,if you use electricity. That is to cover the cost of the power bill. I have to let the guy know soon,so if your interested let me know.


----------



## edge (Aug 8, 2005)

Tommy, 

Is this the 250 just north of hwy. 230 and the 100 acres across the dirt road from it? If so, I can give you some information about the hunting and foodplots, as we had that piece and the land beside it for some years....

erifle


----------



## Tommy12 (Aug 8, 2005)

Yes, the 250 is just north of hwy 230,but the 125 is right behind the camp.The 125 is the tract that borders that big agriculture field. What do you know about it?


----------



## edge (Aug 8, 2005)

We had it leased a few years ago...1800 acres one year, then 600 behind camp, and then 600 across road, then 250 north of 230. Until 2 years ago.
Fence off that land behind camp!! Too many openings off the dirt road!
LOTS of pigs over there. The 250 had summer plots last year, because we had planted it in spring before we got the new place. I don't know what the guys we subleased it to did for last fall. On the 250, you're almost surrounded by roads, so I liked the long roads and out of the way foodplots toward the back. There is a pretty little meadow on a hill beside the beaver pond.
That back field is pretty nice too...lots of trails coming up out of that creek swamp. The camp has alot of guys I know. They are not shooters...they pass up alot of bucks. Good guys. By the way, you probably already know this, but we didn't see many deer until cold weather, and the rut kicks in strong around Nov. 10-15 and runs through Thanksgiving. You'll see more bucks than does then, probably. And lastly, give them deer plenty to eat to draw them across those roads....

er


----------



## Tommy12 (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info. We are in the process of putting up gates.


----------



## Tommy12 (Aug 8, 2005)

I just got off the phone with the care taker of the land and he said that I can not have no more than 4 member added. They try to keep the number of hunters per acre pretty high,which is good, it just cost more. So the dues will be $750 for 4 more hunters.


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Aug 8, 2005)

does Mitch Slay still run red Hawk??


----------



## Tommy12 (Aug 8, 2005)

No he does not. He sold Redhawk,and bought some land in Lexington,Ga.  He is in the process of installing a high fence. They will have Deer,hogs,and exotics. He still owns all the land he was leasing in Dooly county.


----------



## edge (Aug 8, 2005)

I believe he still just leases the land from Germans and subleases it to the public......


----------



## denny (Aug 9, 2005)

I had a second lease from Mitch. He kept adding rules out of the blue. One nite we were cooking supper, and had a camp fire going. He came flying up in his truck, got out, and said,"Put it out, put it out right now, there are no camp fires allowed." First time we had heard of this rule. This was minor compared to some of his actions. He seemed to be a bit of a hot head to me. Got up the next morning harvested a couple of does, and never hunted there again.


----------



## edge (Aug 9, 2005)

You better not have harvested those does on the same day or before December one, or you broke another rule!!

At least now he doesn't stay close, so maybe you'll be alright!


----------



## CheapSeats (Aug 9, 2005)

I hunted close to there in 03/04 (sounds like the same tract) and saw plenty of young deer. Friend of mine killed a big 11 point on the property. Good Luck!


----------



## denny (Aug 9, 2005)

Erifle, it wasn't a rule then, never heard of that one too.   Guess I boke two in one day, if it was. Shot them both late in the year on the same day.This was back around 95. If it was let him fine me.


----------



## Tommy12 (Aug 9, 2005)

denny said:
			
		

> I had a second lease from Mitch. He kept adding rules out of the blue. One nite we were cooking supper, and had a camp fire going. He came flying up in his truck, got out, and said,"Put it out, put it out right now, there are no camp fires allowed." First time we had heard of this rule. This was minor compared to some of his actions. He seemed to be a bit of a hot head to me. Got up the next morning harvested a couple of does, and never hunted there again.



Mitch can be that way sometimes,but he will not be down there to oversee the leases. A guy by the name of David Rackley will. He is a super nice guy.


----------



## denny (Aug 9, 2005)

Thats good for ya'll Tommy. I loved that place, other than Sherriff Slay it was a good place, and nice people. Good luck this year.


----------



## Tommy12 (Aug 9, 2005)

I appreciate it Denny. Did you see or kill any good bucks down there?


----------



## denny (Aug 9, 2005)

There were a couple of very nice deer taken the two years I was there. I didn't take any though.    Only saw one, at nite just as I had got back to my truck. Soon as I got about a 100 yds down the road a very nice buck jumped out ,stood in the middle of the road and just looked at me for a brief moment. My kinda luck that year.


----------



## Tommy12 (Aug 9, 2005)

Did anyone see where the #1 and #4 biggest bucks in Georgia,come from Dooly county last year? The #1 scored 180 4/8.


----------



## Tommy12 (Aug 10, 2005)

O.k fellows, after talking to my brother we decided to make the 250 acres a seperate lease. I will still need 4 members @ $750,but the 250 acres will be a exclusive 
lease to the new four members. It will be like your own lease. The reason we are doing this is because of the time and money we have already put in the lease we already have,and we would like to keep that to ourselfs for this year anyways. I have two coming to look this weekend,so if anyone is interested shoot me a p.m.


----------



## dherrin (Aug 12, 2005)

*Lease*

is this lease taken yet ?I can pick up three other members if so.Would i have control of this lease or someone else?


----------



## smith1j (Aug 14, 2005)

*Membership still available?*

I live in Byron and was wondering if you still have any memberships left.

Thanks,
Judson


----------



## Tommy12 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have someone looking to lease the land. If he gets it,I am sure he will need a member or two. I will let him know that you are interested. If he does not get it, it will still be available and I will keep you in mind while looking for members.


----------



## gwcarter3 (Jan 25, 2006)

Just wondering if you might have any openings for the 06 season. If not any other leases in Dooly that may have spots.


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 25, 2006)

Tommy12....What is the status for 06?


----------



## Tommy12 (Jan 26, 2006)

I no longer have any openings for the 06-07 season, but there is a club down the road that probally does have some openings. The dues will be about $1000. Pm me if your interested. Good deer and hog hunting. no guest, and he is going to have about 6 members on 450 acres.


----------



## jones (Jan 26, 2006)

how many members do you have so far?


----------



## Tommy12 (Jan 26, 2006)

We have 6 on 365 acres.


----------



## deermedic6558 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Watch the poachers*

I leased that property year before last,  hunters walking in on me from everywhere. The field behind the 250 tract, on the left corner, had 4 hunters in one morning on it. I did not have time to stay down there and watch the property, but I was told that was Mitch's job. Lots of hogs on the 125 tract behind camp, let several small bucks walk over there. Seen lots of pigs behind that old spreader near the creek too. I got some good trail photos of nice bucks, one approx 150 class, never seen them on the stand. Good luck with the property and if you got any questions on the property just pm me, I know that property very well.


----------

